# Visual Basic > Visual Basic .NET >  Animation Creator using vb10

## alexius012

Please help me..

My project is about "animation creator".. It's a drag and drop interface.. I need to create an animated video.. 

All animation to drag and drop to workplace is already animated or pre-animated. 

Add a character, swap a background or start a scene just by dragging and dropping using vb10!..

 Can you help me to start this project?.. plssss I need your help..

----------


## sarakhan

nice post.....................

----------


## FunkyDexter

Welcome to the forums.  I've moved your thread to a more apropriate section.

----------


## Jenner

Sure, we can help you start such an ambitious project!

First make a new project.  On a form, you'll probably want some form of ListView to hold your graphics elements.  You'll also want a target area for your final result which will have to be some form of viewer control with a frame-count slider at the bottom so you can adjust timing (i.e. add this graphical element in at the 1.5 second mark...).  I don't know of anyone who makes such a specific control, so you'll probably have to make one yourself from scratch.  

Next, use the built-in Drag-Drop in WinForms to handle the drag and drop events.  There's plenty of examples of how to do this on MSDN, here and CodeProject.  If you get stuck anywhere, please post what you've done so far and we'll gladly help out.

Finally, when the user hits some kind of "build" button, you'll need to write some type of data-combiner to combine all your graphical frame elements into a set of flat frames and compile them all into a package file like an animated GIF or a video container format like AVI.  If the result is a video format, you'll probably have to explore external encoding libraries to compile your stack of frames... it would be far easier than trying to write your own!

That should get you started!  Good luck!  Post back when you've written something and get stuck and we'll try to help you debug it!

----------

